# Bathroom Vanity Install and HVAC Vent question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## jcjst21 (May 16, 2016)

Picture attached


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

You seem to be talking about a forced hot air duct - not a vent which means outgoing. You can block some of it, but it means deciding how much you can block and maintain the heat in the room. My bathroom was above the furnace and had to keep the register closed all winter, and even then there was enough heat. Closing or blocking can make it noisier too. And since you are going to cover it with a cabinet, you won't see it so any cheap register cover will work and you can even cut the cover to fit.
A description of your cabinet would help. By legs, do you mean leg posts? How high are they and will the cabinet low enough for the trap to fit?
Is the air humidified? Cheap mdf case and veneer may see some moisture damage from the air only. Metal leg posts may see rust.


----------

